# Onkyo Tx-Sr606 and heat



## ochness (Jun 29, 2009)

I have an Onkyo Tx-Sr606 and like it. My question is with how to dissipate heat in the enclosure that I have my receiver in. I have moved into a new home an there is a built in area for the TV and a couple of pieces of gear. My 606 barely even fits into the area that is provided so I am concerned about heat building up during use. There is probably 3 or so inches on the sides of the 606, but there is barely an inch above the unit where a piece of plywood goes across to hold the TV. I have thought about cutting holes in the plywood to let out some of the heat. How about some fans? Does anyone know of a good fan I could put in to help with heat? 
Thanks in advance for any assistance with this. I know the 606 wasn’t the most expensive unit but I would hate to burn it up and have to save again for a new one as it does run on the hotter side.


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

It will up heat, is the front of the cabinet open? If so drilling a hole about 3-4 inches around at the back to let heat out should take care of it. IF that doesn't you can use that hole to mount a fan in later. 

I just put in two fans in our entertainment center. There is one beneath the 606 and one above. The bottom one sucks air from the room into the cubby hole and the one above blows it out. They are low db computer fans that I wired to an old wall wart plug. My fans were 12v .15 amp each, I found a plug that provided 12v and .25 amps. It runs them a little under powered so they are quieter. The cubby hole (sealed by glass door at front) where the onkyo 606 lives went from being 20+ degrees above room temp to being at room temp.


----------



## ochness (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. No there is no glass in front of the built in. It is open across the entire front of the built in space. As I mentioned I have thought about cutting holes in the plywood that goes across the top of the receiver and that the TV sits on, but I am concerned that doing this would then create excessive heat in the area that the TV sits in. 

I will try and take a couple of pictures and post them. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How about below the reciever could you cut two holes in the bottom plywood for one intake and one exhaust fan? That would definitly help with air flow.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I was going to suggest the Antec Veris but I don't think it will fit with just one inch. It sits on top of your component and redirects/blows air out of the front to cool your AV equipment

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NTE=

What does your stand look like? 
I use to be in your situation, but I took the liberty of upgrading my cabinet to a bigger one just to have more room, and improve the looks as well.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

warpdrive said:


> I was going to suggest the Antec Veris but I don't think it will fit with just one inch. It sits on top of your component and redirects/blows air out of the front to cool your AV equipment
> 
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NTE=
> 
> ...


Hi warpdrive,

I think that a single small 4" fan will do a better job; from my experience. :yes:

* Here: http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html

Or a dual 3" fan.

* Here: http://www.buyextras.com/bxtdu80syfaw.html

* Or here: http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html

Regards,

Bob


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hi warpdrive,
> 
> I think that a single small 4" fan will do a better job; from my experience. :yes:


Quite possibly. But I like the Antec solution just because it's designed to trap all the heat and funnel it out the front/rear, so it's good if you don't have a lot of clearance. If you stick just a fan on top of the receiver, you still need to get that warm air out of the cabinet.

I have a 875 and that thing gets HOT, especially right above the Reon processor. I have my AVR in a closed cabinet so I put Scythe 120mm fan on top to encourage the heat to dissipate. I find the AVR runs a LOT cooler


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

warpdrive said:


> Quite possibly. But I like the Antec solution just because it's designed to trap all the heat and funnel it out the front/rear, so it's good if you don't have a lot of clearance. If you stick just a fan on top of the receiver, you still need to get that warm air out of the cabinet.
> 
> I have a 875 and that thing gets HOT, especially right above the Reon processor. I have my AVR in a closed cabinet so I put Scythe 120mm fan on top to encourage the heat to dissipate. I find the AVR runs a LOT cooler


I see what you mean, because it's so thin, and there isn't just enough space on top to exhaust the air.
Then, I absolutely agree. I know it's not the best type of cooling fan (it's made for a lap-top), but in this particular case, it will do.
But also, there are dual fans (I even might have a link on my prior post) where the air is exhausted by the sides, and they are very low profile in height. I read a lot about fans, and I believe these ones are the most efficient according to the majority of people, and from reviews.
Just want to mention it, that's all.

* I'm glad also to see you here, at this great Home Theater Shack. :T

Regards to you warpdrive,

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may be able to place one 80mm fan on the right side of the receiver blowing in and another one on the left sucking air out. Its not ideal but that may be enough. One inch of space above it is very tight and air flow is not going to be good even if you cut a hole above it in just one spot.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

What I found best is to cut a huge square hole in each of your shelves*, so there is just enough room space to put the four feet of each audio component. Then you can use any cooling fan that you like.

Another trick, is to get or make shelves that are an adjustable big X. You know what I mean...

And last, don't use glass for shelf (acrylic is better).

...___________________ * Here's the shelf cut out. 
...l. _______________.. l
...l. l........................l. l
...l. l........................l. l
...l. l........................l. l
...l. l........................l. l
...l. l_______________l. l
...l__________________l

=> For smaller components, with the feet closer together; simply cut a smaller hole.

* Or better yet: Cut the inside corners at 45 degree angle, instead of 90 degree.
That would give more space in each corner to repose the feet from the smaller component.

Bob


----------



## xflapx (Jul 23, 2009)

A 4 1/4 inch holesaw cuts a perfect space for a 120mm fan. Get a fan with variable speed control and you won't have to worry about noise, adjust as you see fit. Average airflow of a PC 120mm fan is 30-40 cfm, should be enough to maintain acceptable temps.


----------

